# Is my desexed cat missing out?



## gellyutopia (Apr 30, 2004)

My girl is almost a year old, and she has been desexed. Will she still be happier without babies? I know we can't handle the babies and the local shelter made sure she was neutered before she was released to me. Do all female cats have to give birth to feel 'fufilled'? I am totally for neutering, but sometimes i really wonder if we've taken away her right to have babies


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

I doubt it effects her at all.
Its like something she never had, so doesnt know how it feels.
Cats dont have an instinct to want babies, its thier hormones which make them go into season to breed like any other wild animal.

Id say she is more than fine.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

The longing for having babies goes away with the uterus and the hormones so no, your baby isn't missing out on anything.


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

> Do all female cats have to give birth to feel 'fufilled'?


I'm not sure that cats have the capacity to feel fulfilled the same way that humans do. At the ripe old age of 14, your kitty probably won't look back into her youth and think, "I should have had children." She'll probably just want to be fed and then snuggle.

You made the right decision to spay her.


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

I don't think cats get the same joy and fulfillment as people do from having babies :wink: Sure, Scully loves her kittens and plays with them and all, but she also had to deal with carrying them (boy, was she ever in a bad mood towards those last few days...), and cleaning them and having them nurse rather...vigorously. I know she loves her babies but I doubt it'd be an experience she'd choose to repeat (not one I'd choose to repeat either - kittens are *lots* of work!! 8O)

(btw, in case you were wondering, I didn't "let" Scully get pregnant, I found her that way as a stray )


----------



## gellyutopia (Apr 30, 2004)

spacemonkey>> It must have been a lot of work but a real pleasant surprise! How many kittens were there and what did you do with them?

I guess you guys are right. THere are already so many strays out there and I shouldn't 'contribute' to the population. And looking at Lorren now, i think she is really happy!


----------



## spittles (Oct 24, 2003)

Mothers often times try to get away from their babies when they are tired. We had one stray momma dog and her 5 puppies we took in. The puppies were already 10 weeks, but they bugged her all the time. One day we found her sitting on top on the dog house where they couldn't reach :roll: 

Take care and thanks for spaying her!!!
Abhay


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

gellyutopia: There were four kittens, two boys and two girls, and they are all being adopted out. The boys already have wonderful homes, and we are looking to get the girls adopted as a pair. No luck yet, but we're still waiting *fingers crossed* Scully, the beautiful mama, will stay with us.


----------

